# Is this a leg pull, or what?



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

OK, explain to me what's behind this article.
Is it for real, or is it satire? 
Where can I see the advert?



> *Coke’s Wild Assertion That Other Languages Exist Stirs Controversy*
> 
> Posted by Andy Borowitz
> 
> ...


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 5, 2014)

looks like a totally tongue in cheek satire... like The Onion


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

That is a relief. I'm aware of tension about Hispanic speakers and wondered of the complaints were real.


----------



## GDAD (Feb 5, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> That is a relief. I'm aware of tension about Hispanic speakers and wondered of the complaints were real.





http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...tured-in-Controversial-Coke-Ad-243762711.html


This might explain. There is two things to watch. Bottom has a young child singing Americas Nation Anthem in Arabic!


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, I think it is lovely. And wasn't that an American song, not the National Anthem ?

Perhaps America needs a song like this one to celebrate her history and diversity

It is in English and is taught in the schools to the children as an inclusive national song.
It was written by Bruce Woodley of The Seekers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjkrjYitgeA


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

My thread, so I'm not apologising for taking it off track.

On the subject of languages - Adam Hills, one of my favourite comedians


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 5, 2014)

That wussy Seekers thing, I prefer Great Southern Land. Not as PC and harder for kids to sing though.






Re the Borowitz report:  You seemed a bit surprised that Americans have a sense of humour Poll???


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 5, 2014)

Never heard that one before.
Not sure what point it is making, might have to study the lyrics.

Found them. Still not sure what they're singing about but it sounds good.



> Great Southern Land
> 
> Standing at the limit of an endless ocean
> stranded like a runaway, lost at sea
> ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 5, 2014)

_IMOA Adam Hill would be the best comedian i have seen, he is very witty & clever i could watch him for hours_  :lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 5, 2014)

> Never heard that one before.



:what1:???!!!  They played it to death for years!  They still play it.  There was a 15 minute version played by Icehouse at one of the biggy fireworks dos on Syd Hbr, I think it the was Bi Centennial one!   You had to have heard it!   ....   unless..  no, even 'Aunty ABC' must have played it....  you just have to had heard it before. It's iconic!

I need choccy now.:crying:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I think it's very moving to hear the joined voices in the languages of the people singing with such feeling about the country that adopted them and gave them such better life opportunities.

I wish the huge foreign speaking population of this country would be as happy to sing one of our most popular songs with such delight


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 6, 2014)

I think it was a beautiful commercial  celebrating the diversity of our country. It would probably be interesting to find out what languages the ancestors of the protesters spoke when they initially came here.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree hollydolly and Judi.D, it was beautiful.

Andy Borowitz is brilliant with his satire on the paranoia in this country, the commercial not only had many languages but had a gay family in it.......'kinda in you face' to all the bigots out there..


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2014)

And most would drink Coca Cola too.
How American is that ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

It's a _commercial_, folks - a _Superbowl_ commercial, to boot! It has little or no relation to the _real_ world.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's a _commercial_, folks - a _Superbowl_ commercial, to boot! It has little or no relation to the _real_ world.



Leys, but look what it has done for Coke's profile...as if it needed any help!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't bother Phil, it's the Pollyanna syndrome.  They seem totally unaware that all those people were paid to appear in an ad.  Let 'em dream on that Utopian peace is descending on us disguised as Coke.   ... actually a few do believe it dwells in coke but that's a whole different Utopia... waffling, sorry.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2014)

Advertisements aren't real life? :eek1:

But what about the ones with cattle dogs ? And the cute puppies that unroll the loo paper?

Don't tell me they aren't true  :aargh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Leys, but look what it has done for Coke's profile...as if it needed any help!



Very true. It's just so sad that a commercial could have that much power over people's minds. It makes me want to run to Wal-Mart and buy some Aspirin (on sale this week only for $1.29/bottle) because, as we all know, Wal-Mart's Prices are Always Falling! 



Diwundrin said:


> Don't bother Phil, it's the Pollyanna syndrome.  They seem totally unaware that all those people were paid to appear in an ad.  Let 'em dream on that Utopian peace is descending on us disguised as Coke.   ... actually a few do believe it dwells in coke but that's a whole different Utopia... waffling, sorry.



I've always been fascinated at the ability of the ad agencies to sell dreams in the form of merchandise. They know exactly what buttons to push to get the emotions and dreams flowing. Enjoying a commercial as a piece of art is one thing - believing it is quite another, and extending that belief to encompass an entire nation or world? 

Well, that's not exactly The Real Thing ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Advertisements aren't real life? :eek1:
> 
> But what about the ones with cattle dogs ? And the cute puppies that unroll the loo paper?
> 
> Don't tell me they aren't true  :aargh:




Oh, don't get me wrong - any commercial with puppies or kittens is ALWAYS true! 

It's just all the REST of them that are false.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2014)

This one's true too. It's got a dog in it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RfAYnCxkK0


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> This one's true too. It's got a dog in it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RfAYnCxkK0



Ah, but the dog only appears in, what, 1/8 of the commercial?

So by Phil's Rule #267, the commercial is only 1/8 true. Which _part_ remains to be seen. I advise you to purchase a new Hilux and find out for yourself.



(NOTE: This has been a paid endorsement by a professional actor)


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2014)

Buy a Hilux? I thought it was an advert for the dog.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Buy a Hilux? I thought it was an advert for the dog.



Obviously you're not the demographic they were aiming for ... layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

That was a great ad, but there was even some kerfuffle (no doubt a deliberate publicity one) over it being 'rude.'  Ha haaahahaha


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 6, 2014)

I liked the ad and thought it was very well done. It doesn't mean I am going to go out and buy a Hilux or a dog. But wait a minute, will the animal rights activists get involved because chickens could have been hurt when the chicken coop was hit by the stump? Or maybe the cow was actually hurt in the making of this commercial. It WAS just a commercial, and IMO very funny.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's a _commercial_, folks - a _Superbowl_ commercial, to boot! It has little or no relation to the _real_ world.



Can I get an AMEN?!?


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

AMEN. On form again TG; is it raining in CA?!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> AMEN. On form again TG; is it raining in CA?!



Stopped raining for the moment more supposedly on the way.  Won't break the drought and add much to the supply but at least we won't dry up and blow away.


----------



## Sid (Feb 7, 2014)

If I understand right a commercial has one goal in mind. That is to draw attention to the company and or it's product/s.

   As this thread proves, this one worked.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Sid said:


> If I understand right a commercial has one goal in mind. That is to draw attention to the company and or it's product/s.
> 
> As this thread proves, this one worked.



What are they tryin' to sell me, again  . . . ?


----------

